# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [البورصة] دليل المستثمر للتعامل فى مجال الاوراق الماليه ........

## amr emam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

دليل المستثمر للتعامل فى مجال الاوراق الماليه 

مقدمه 

يعتبر الاستثمار فى مجال الاوراق الماليه من الموضوعات الهامه فى وقتنا الحالى من اجل 

تنشيط وتنميه سوق المال فى مصر ودفع عجله التنميه 

ومن منطلق هذه الاهميه يشرفنى ان اقدم لكم عرض مفصل عن مجال الاوراق الماليه 

ليكون دليلا لكافه اعضاء المنتدى لكيفيه االاستثمار فى مجال الاوراق الماليه 

وقد ركزت فى بحثى عن الموضوع فى النقاط والعناصر التاليه 


1- ماهو سوق الاوراق الماليه 


2- الاطراق ذات العلاقه المرتبطه بمجال الاوراق الماليه 

   * - الهيئه العامه لسوق المال 

   * - بورصه الاوراق الماليه 

   * - شركه مصر للمقاصه والتسويه 

   * - شركات الوساطه والسمسره فى مجال الاوراق الماليه 

   * - أمناء الحفظ 

   * - صناديق الاستثمار واداره المحافظ 

3-كيفيه التعامل فى سوق الاوراق الماليه 

4-الاوراق الماليه القابله للتداول 

5- مؤشرات قياس سوق الاوراق الماليه وعوائد الاسهم  

وسوف نتناول بالشرح والتفصيل النقاط السالف ذكرها 

اولا :- ماهو سوق الاوراق الماليه 


يقصد بسوق المال مجموعه القنوات التى ينساب فيها المال من افراد ومؤسسات وقطاعات فى المجتمع

الى افراد ومؤسسات وقطاعات اخرى فى المجتمع .

وتمثل المجموعه الاولى ذو الفائض من الاموال الذين يرغبون التخلى عنها لفتره من الوقت

قد تتفاوت فى الطول والقصر من شخص الى اخر ومن وقت الى اخر 

اما المجموعه الثانيه تمثل من هم فى حاجه الى هذه الاموال .

ويتم تدفق الاموال عبر هذه القنوات وفقا لسياسات معينه وعن طريق ادوات ماليه معروفه 

ويطلق على هذه القنوات الوسطاء الماليين 

ويتم تقسيم هيكل  سوق المال الى سوقين راسيين 

أ - سوق النقد وينقسم الى 

1- البنك المركزى المصرى 

2- البنوك التجاريه 

3- البنوك غير التجاريه 

4- الخزانه العامه

ب - سوق راس المال وينقسم الى 

1- سوق راس المال من غير طريق الاوراق الماليه 

أ - بنوك عقاريه 

ب- بنوك الاستثمار 

جـ - بنك التنميه الصناعيه 

2 - مؤسسات غير مصرفيه 

أ - شركات التامين 

ب - هيئات التامين الاجتماعى 

جـ - صناديق التامين الخاصه 

د - شركات الاستثمار 

3- سوق راس المال عن طريق الاوراق الماليه 

أ- السوق الاولى 

1 - مصلحه الشركات 

2- هيئه سوق المال 

3- الهيئه العامه لاستثمار المال العربى والاجنبى 

ب - سوق الثانوى ( سوق التداول )

1- البورصه 

2- وسطاء الاوراق الماليه 

أهميه سوق راس المال :-

1- تجميع مدخرات الافراد لتنشيط مجالات الاستثمار العام والخاص 

2- ايجاد منافذ شرعيه للمدخرين لنقل ممتلكاتهم للغير 

3- تكوين تراكم راسمالى قصير الاجل او طويل الاجل 

4- تحقيق منفعه لكل من البائع والمشترى بالحصول على القيمه الحقيقيه للاوراق الماليه

5- المحافظه على المدخرات القائمه 

6- تحقيق السيوله للاموال المستثمره فى شكل اسهم وسندات  وتحويل الاوراق الماليه الى 

نقود سائله فى يسر وسهوله 

شروط سوق الاوراق الماليه :-

1- ان تكون الاوراق الماليه قابله للتداول 

2- ان تتسم اسواق الاوراق الماليه بالمرونه الكافيه لسهوله انتقال ملكيه الورقه من فرد الى اخر

3- ان تتحقق فى السوق عنصر المنافسه الحره بين العرض والطلب ليكون سوق متوازن 

4- يتم التعامل داخل السوق من خلال الوسطاء 

5- العلانيه من خلال نشر الاسعار اليوميه للاوراق الماليه المتعامل عليها فى نشره مكتوبه

6- سرعه اتمام الصفقات وعرض اوامر العملاء خلال المده وبالشروط المحدده باوامرهم 

7- التاكد من ان التعامل على الاوراق الماليه انها سليمه وان العمليات المنفذه بالبورصه 

لاتتسم بالغش او النصب والاحتيال او المضاربات الوهميه 

8- توافر التقنيه المناسبه لربط البورصات بعضها ببعض وضمان توافر المعلومات بدقه 

9 - وجود خبراء أكفاء لاداره التداول داخل البورصه حفاظا على اموال العملاء 


تقسيم سوق الاوراق الماليه :-

أ - سوق الاصدار ( السوق الاولى )

يقصد بالسوق الاولى او سوق الاصدار هو سوق اصدار الاوراق الماليه ويكون اصدار الاسهم 

عند تاسيس الشركات او عند اجراء زياده فى راس المال .

وتنقسم هذه الشركات من حيث التاسيس الى 

1- شركات مساهمه 

2- شركات توصيه بالاسهم 

3- شركات ذات مسؤليه محدوده 

ويلاحظ انها تندرج تحت قانون الاستثمار او قانون الشركات او شركات مساهمه فيها الحكومه

ويتم تاسيس الشركات او زياده راس المال فيها عن طريق الاكتتاب العام المباشر 

او الاكتتاب الخاص لقدامى المساهمين فى حاله زياده راس المال 


ب- سوق التداول ( السوق الثانوى ) 

يقصد به مجال التعامل والتداول على الورقه الماليه بعد اصدارها فى السوق الاولى 

مؤسسات السوق الثانوى :-

1- البورصه 

2- وسطاء سوق الاوراق الماليه 

  * سماسره الاوراق الماليه 

  * الوسطاء 

  * المندوبين 

انواع الاسواق الثانويه 

أ - الاسواق المنظمه :-

الاسواق المنظمه هى التى لها مكان مادى ملموس يتم فيه التقاء وكلاء البائعين ووكلاء المشتريين

للاوراق الماليه المتداوله ويتم التعامل فيه من خلال المزايده ويقتصر التعامل على الاوراق 

الماليه المسجله فيها فقط حيث يقوم كل سوق بتسجيل اوراق ماليه قابله للتداول من خلاله

ويترتب على تسجيل الاوراق الماليه فى البورصات المنظمه العديد من المزايا لكل من :-

1- الشركه المصدره للورقه الماليه 

2- حمله الاسهم 

فى توفير المعلومات الكامله بدقه وسهوله ويسر 

ويقتصر التداول فى الاوراق الماليه على الاعضاء المسجلين فيها فقط ويمارس اعضاء البورصه 

العديد من الوظائف وطبقا لهذه الوظائف يتم تصنيف اعضاء البورصه الى 

سماسره بالعموله - سماسره الصاله - تجار الطلبيات - تجار الصاله والمتخصصين 

ب - الاسواق غير المنظمه :-

وهى اللتى ليس لها مكان مادى ملموس ولكنها عباره عن شبكه اتصالات تجمع ما بين 

السماسره والتجار والمستثمرين وهو مايطلق عليه التداول عن بعد

ويتم التعامل فى الاسواق غير المنظمه على اساس الجمله والقطاعى حيث يتم الاتصال بشركه السمسره

اللتى تقوم بشراء الاسهم المطلوبه من تاجر الجمله لحسابها الخاص ثم تقوم ببيعها للمستثمر

بسعر اعلى وبذلك تكون شركه السمسره تاجر تجزئه وليس وسيطا وتقوم شركه السمسره بدور الوكيل

عن المستثمر مقابل عموله سمسره يتحملها المستثمر ويطلق على هذه العمليه حساب تصويب 

قيد الاوراق الماليه فى البورصه :-

يتم قيد الورقه الماليه فى بورصتى القاهرة والاسكندريه بقرار من اداره البورصه بناء على طلب 

الجهه المصدره للورقه ويشترط القيد بجداول البورصه الرسميه وغير الرسميه ان تكون الاسهم 

قد طبعت فى شكل صكوك من فئه الورقه الواحده او الخمسه او مضاعفاتها على ان لا تتجاوز 

فئه الصك الواحد خمسمائه ورقه وبالنسبه لشركات القطاع العام يجوز قيدها بموجب شهادات مؤقته

على ان يتم طبع صكوك اوراقها الماليه خلال سنتين من تاريخ القيد

قواعد الشطب :-

يتم شطب الورقه الماليه من جداول البورصه الرسميه او غير الرسميه فى حاله مضى سنه كامله دون 

عقد عمليات عليها او اذا تبين انها قد قيدت على اساس بيانات غير صحيحه تؤثر على سلامه القيد


وبكده قد انتهينا من شرح العنصر الاول وهو ماهو سوق راس المال 

وسوف نتناول بالشرح والتفصيل فى المره القادمه  الاطراف ذات العلاقه المرتبطه بمجال الاوراق الماليه 


وهى ( الهيئه العامه لسوق المال ) ( البورصه ) ( شركه مصر للمقاصه والتسويه )

    ( شركات السمسره فى الاوراق الماليه ) ( صناديق الاستثمار ) ( امناء الحفظ المركزى)


عمرو امام  :Love:

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*السلااااااااام عليكم
موضوووووووووووع جديد يا عمرو .... وفيه معلومات مفيدة وجديدة 
كل علاقتى بالبوصة وسوق المال (هو نشرة الأخبار)
اسمع المذيعة وأنا مش فاهمه حاجة زاد اليورو على الدلاور فى حين صمد الأسترالينى فى مواجهة الجينة المصرى (لكن ايه الموضوع أساساً ) الله أعلم .
شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات ...... وفى انتظار الجديد .*

----------


## Abdou Basha

شكرا يا عمرو على الموضوع المتميز

----------


## amr emam

> *السلااااااااام عليكم
> موضوووووووووووع جديد يا عمرو .... وفيه معلومات مفيدة وجديدة 
> كل علاقتى بالبوصة وسوق المال (هو نشرة الأخبار)
> شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات ...... وفى انتظار الجديد .*


اختى  الكريمه دعاء شكرا لمرورك الكريم 

وده فرصه جميله ان تستفادى وتاخدى فكره عن الموضوع 

تحياتى  :hey:  




> اسمع المذيعة وأنا مش فاهمه حاجة زاد اليورو على الدلاور فى حين صمد الأسترالينى فى مواجهة الجينة المصرى (لكن ايه الموضوع أساساً ) الله أعلم .


فيه فرق كبير  بين الاوراق الماليه   والاوراق النقديه  :No:  

وان شاء الله  ابقى اوضح الفرق فيما بعد  :Smart:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

> شكرا يا عمرو على الموضوع المتميز



الشكر كل  الشكر ليك  يا عبدو باشا  :hey:   :hey:  

سعدت  بمرورك  :Love:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

تناولنا فى المره السابقه العنصر الاول من البحث وهو ماهو سوق الاوراق الماليه

وسوف نتناول بالشرح والتفصيل فى هذه المره الاطراف ذات العلاقه المرتبطه بمجال الاوراق الماليه 


وهى ( الهيئه العامه لسوق المال ) ( البورصه ) ( شركه مصر للمقاصه والتسويه )

    ( شركات السمسره فى الاوراق الماليه ) ( صناديق الاستثمار ) ( امناء الحفظ المركزى)



اولا :- الهيئه العامه لسوق المال ::


تعتبر الهيئه العامه لسوق المال هو المراقب على جميع اطراف المتداخله 

فى سوق الاوراق الماليه كما هو الحال البنك المركزى بالنسبه للبنوك العامله فى مصر

أنشئت الهيئه بالقرار الجمهورى رقم 520 لسنه 1979 بهدف

1- العمل على تنظيم وتنميه سوق المال ومراقبه حسن قيام السوق بوظائفه

2- تشجيع وتنميه سوق الاصدار وسوق التعامل على الاوراق الماليه 

3- اعداد الدراسات والمقترحات لمختلف الاجهزه الحكوميه لاستحداث التعديلات

4- تاهيل وزياده كفاءه وسطاء الاوراق الماليه 

وقد صدر القانون 95 لسنه 92 فى 1992/6/22 لتنظيم العلاقه بين الاجهزه العامله

ووضع الضوابط اللازمه لمزاوله الانشطه فى مجال الاوراق الماليه  ثم صدرت 

لائحته التنفيذيه فى 1993/4/7 واعتبارا من اليوم اللذى يليه اصبح القانون ساريا 

سمات القانون 95 :- 


1- تنظيم العلاقه بين الاجهزه العامله فى مجال الاوراق الماليه 

2- تزويد الهيئه العامه لسوق المال بالوسائل والاساليب اللتى تمكنها 

من القيام بكافه مسؤلياتها المنوطه بها 

3- توصيف المخالفات والجرائم وتحديد الجزاءات والعقوبات اللازمه

4- استحداث المؤسسات اللازمه لتنميه السوق وانقسمت الشركات العامله 

فى مجال الاوراق الماليه الى :-

   * ترويج وتغطيه الاكتتاب فى الاوراق الماليه 

   * الاشتراك فى تاسيس الشركات اللتى تصدر اوراقا ماليه او فى جزء منها

   * راس المال المخاطر 

  * المقاصه والتسويه فى معاملات الاوراق الماليه 

  * تكوين واداره محافظ الاوراق الماليه 

  * صناديق الاستثمار 

   * السمسره فى الاوراق الماليه 

وبذلك فقد تعرضنا بالشرح لاحد هذه الاطراف ذات العلاقه بمجال الاوراق الماليه

وهى الهيئه العامه لسوق المال 

وفى المره القادمه سوف نتعرض بالشرح ل الطرف الثانى وهو البورصه 


عمرو امام  ::no1::

----------


## أبو مازن

*
عمرو 

بصراحة أثريت معلوماتنا جداً حول هذا الموضوع الحساس جداً

مشكور جداً جداً جداً 

ولكن لي سؤال

هل هذا البحث من أبحاثك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## badry_1986

موضوع ممتاززززززززززززززززز
الف شكر وننتظر المزيد

----------


## amr emam

> *
> عمرو 
> 
> بصراحة أثريت معلوماتنا جداً حول هذا الموضوع الحساس جداً
> 
> مشكور جداً جداً جداً*


الشكر كل الشكر لمرورك الكريم  اخى  ابو مازن 

سعدت  بمرورك  وتابعنا  :4:  





> ولكن لي سؤال
> 
> هل هذا البحث من أبحاثك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


البحث فعلا  من  ابحاثى  

وقد اعتمدت  على بعض المصادر فى هذا البحث 

وهى مجموعه مؤلفات لبعض اساتذه الاقتصاد فى الجامعات المصريه

بعض المواقع المتخصصه كموقع بورصتى القاهرة والاسكندريه 

وموقع العالم اليوم  و الجمعيه العامه للاوراق الماليه 

واخيرا  خبرتى  الواسعه  نظرا  لعملى  فى شركه اوراق ماليه 

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

> موضوع ممتاززززززززززززززززز
> الف شكر وننتظر المزيد



شكرا سيف  لمرورك 

تابعنا  فلا يزال لدينا المزيد :f2:  

عمرو امام

----------


## badry_1986

وانتظر المزيد من حضرتك
بس يا ريت لو فى موقع بيقدم توصيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ غير المصريه الامريكيه للوساطه الماليه لانى مش عارف اتعامل مع الموقع بتاعها؟؟؟؟
لك جزيل الشكر

----------


## أبو مازن

*
الاستاذ / عمرو إمام

ما زلنا في شوق لبقية الموضوع
*

----------


## أم أحمد

موضوع قيم 
في انتظار البقية

----------


## amr emam

> موضوع قيم 
> في انتظار البقية


شكرا ام احمد لمرورك وتابعينا دائما 

تحياتى





> *
> الاستاذ / عمرو إمام
> 
> ما زلنا في شوق لبقية الموضوع
> *



اسف اخى ابو مازن لتاخرى  

تقبل تحياتى واعتذارى 





> وانتظر المزيد من حضرتك
> بس يا ريت لو فى موقع بيقدم توصيات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ غير المصريه الامريكيه للوساطه الماليه لانى مش عارف اتعامل مع الموقع بتاعها؟؟؟؟
> لك جزيل الشكر


الحقيقه ياسيف ان كل التوقعات بالنسبه للبورصه 

ساعات مش بتبقى توقعات حقيقيه لكن ده كلها اجتهادات  :No:  

عالعموم انا اعرف مواقع فعلا بتقوم بالغرض ده 

ان شاء الله هحاول المرة الجايه اجيب الرابط بتاعها 

تحياتى للجميع  :Love:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

فى المره السابقه تعرضنا بالشرح لاحدالاطراف ذات العلاقه 

 بمجال الاوراق الماليه وهى الهيئه العامه لسوق المال 

وفى هذه المره سوف نتعرض بالشرح ل الطرف الثانى وهو البورصه 


وذلك فى شكل العناصر التاليه :-

1- مفهوم البورصه 

2- نشأه البورصه المصريه 

3- اهداف ووظائف البورصه 

4- خدمات البورصه 


اولا : مفهوم البورصه ::


البورصه هى المكان اللذى تجرى فيه المعاملات على الاوراق الماليه المتداوله

بواسطه اشخاص مؤهلين ومتخصصين فى هذا النوع من العمل وهى احد انواع الاسواق 

المنظمه  ويرجع اصل هذه التسميه الى ان تجار مدينه بروج ببلجيكا فى القرن السادس عشر

قد تعودوا الاجتماع بمنزل تاجر غنى اسمه van den borse


ثانيا : نشأه البورصه المصريه ::


ترجع بدايه سوق الاوراق الماليه فى مصر الى نهايه القرن التاسع عشر وكانت 

البدايه بالاسكندريه حيث أنشئت بورصه الاوراق الماليه فى الاسكندريه عام 1883

ثم اعقبها إنشاء بورصه القاهرة عام 1898 وذلك نتيجه جهود فرديه من السماسره 

كرد فعل لظهور الشركات المساهمه فى مصر وصدرت عده لوائح تنظم العمل داخل البورصات

الى ان صدر القانون رقم 326 لسنه 1953 فى شأن التعامل فى الاوراق الماليه

حيث نص على خطر التعامل فى الاوراق الماليه الا عن طريق أحد السماسره المقيدين 

فى البورصه وذلك سواء كانت الاوراق المتعامل عليها مقيده بجدول الاسعار الرسمى

او غير مقيده كما نص على ان السمسار يكون ضامنا لسلامه البيع 

ثم صدر القانون رقم 161 لسنه 1957 باللائحه العامه لبورصات الاوراق الماليه

المعدل بالقانون رقم 121 لسنه 1981 وظل العمل به حتى صدور القانون رقم 95 لسنه 1992


ثالثا : وظائف واهداف البورصه ::

1- خلق سوق دائمه مستقره

2- موازنه الاسعار

3- ارشاد المستثمر

4- تسجيل اسعار رسميه

5- الاتجاهات العامه فى التنبؤات


تحقق البورصه سياده المنافسه الحره واستقامه قانون العرض والطلب لما ياتى

1- اتصال البائعين والمشترين 

2- حريه المساومه

3- التاثير على الاسعار

4- توافر العلانيه 

5- التعامل على سلع متماثله

خدمات البورصه ::


تقدم البورصه العديد من الخدمات للمستثمر الراغب فى دخول مجال الاوراق الماليه

حيث تقوم البورصه بتكويد العملاء من خلال طلبات شركات السمسره 

بحيث يتم اصدار كود موحد للعميل يتم عليه حفظ الاسهم له 

واصدار كود شخصى يتم عليه شراء وبيع الاسهم

كماتتيح البورصه التعرف على اسعار الاسهم حيث تصدر نشرات رسميه 

من البورصه حول نشاط هذه الاسهم 

تعتبر البورصه بعد الهيئه العامه لسوق المال المراقب على عمليه تداول الاسهم

حيث لها الحق فى الغاء اى عمليه ينتج من خلالها تضر احد المستثمرين 

ملحوظه : لايتم التعامل مباشره بين المستثمر والبورصه ولكن يتم ذلك من خلال 

شركات الوساطه والسمسره فى الاوراق الماليه 


تتقاضى البورصه عموله تسمى مقابل خدمات وهى عباره عن 1/8 فى الالف 

بحد ادنى نصف جنيه وحد اقصى مائتان وخمسون جنيها 

عن كل عمليه تتم على اوراق ماليه مقيده بجداول البورصه 

كما تتقاضى البورصه عموله مقدارها واحد فى الالف 

بحد ادنى نصف جنيه وحد اقصى خمسه الاف جنيها 

عن كل عمليه تتم على اوراق ماليه غير مقيده بجداول البورصه 

بذلك قد تم تغطيه الجزء الخاص ب بورصه الاوراق الماليه 

وفى المره القادمه سوف نستعرض الجزء القادم وهو شركه مصر للمقاصه 

عمرو امام  ::no3::

----------


## نوسة

موضوع جميل وشيق يا عمرو بس نظرى وشكرا لمجهودك فية معلومات قيمة واول مرة اعرفها 
لكن العملى ان البورصة بحورها كبيرة 
ودلوقت كل يوم اول حاجة افتح البورصة الصبح واشوف الاسعار وطبعا انت عارف انها فى النزول 
واديك قولت اللى حصلى من البورصة
ربنا يستر 
عموما منتظرة الباقى من بحثك 
شكرا يا عمرو على مجهوداتك با البو رصة 

تحياتى اليك

----------


## عمرو صالح

*بورصة تااااااااااااني
 ربنا يخرجنا منها على خير   
شكرا يا عمور على الموضوع *

----------


## amr emam

> موضوع جميل وشيق يا عمرو بس نظرى وشكرا لمجهودك فية معلومات قيمة واول مرة اعرفها 
> لكن العملى ان البورصة بحورها كبيرة 
> ودلوقت كل يوم اول حاجة افتح البورصة الصبح واشوف الاسعار وطبعا انت عارف انها فى النزول 
> واديك قولت اللى حصلى من البورصة
> ربنا يستر 
> عموما منتظرة الباقى من بحثك 
> شكرا يا عمرو على مجهوداتك با البو رصة 
> 
> تحياتى اليك


اختى العزيزه نوسه شكرا لمرورك الكريم 

والبحث فعلا فيه جانب كبير نظرى يميل شويه الى الجانب الاكاديمى 

بس برضه انا بحاول ادخل الشق العملى  وده علشان يكون متكامل 

وان شاء الله يعجب الجميع  وتابعينا دايما 





> بورصة تااااااااااااني
> ربنا يخرجنا منها على خير  
> شكرا يا عمور على الموضوع


الغالى  عمرو صالح 

ان شاء الله تخرج بسلام  بس انا زى ماقولتلك 

اصبر وفى الصبر السلامه  ::p:   ::p:  

تحياتى  للجميع  :f2:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

سوف نتاول بالشرح الجزء الخاص ب شركه مصر للمقاصه والتسويه 


وذلك من خلال العناصر التاليه 

1- التعريف ب شركه مصر للمقاصه 

2- الجهات المشتركه فى نظام المقاصه والتسويه

3- الانشطه الرئيسيه لشركه مصر للمقاصه 

4- خدمات مصر للمقاصه 

اولا : التعريف بـ شركه مصر للمقاصه والتسويه والحفظ المركزى


هى شركه مساهمه مصريه تاسست وفقا لاحكام القانون رقم 95 لسنه 1992

وتهدف الى تحقيق الحيازه المركزيه للاوراق الماليه مما يؤدى الى تسهيل تداول

الاوراق الماليه بين شركات السمسره وتبسيط اداره العمليات المقرره من قبل

الشركات المصدره والتحقق من اتمام عمليات التسويه الماليه بين شركات السمسره

مقرها  70 شارع الجمهوريه  امام مستشفى صيدناوى  - وسط البلد - القاهرة 

ويقصد بلفظ المقاصه هو مقاصه الماليه بين شركات السمسره بحيث 

يتم خصم او اضافه فارق عمليات بيع الاوراق الماليه وعمليات شراء الاوراق بين شركات السمسره

والتسويه هى تسويه الاوراق الماليه تسويه نقديه وتسويه ورقيه 

انواع تسويه الاوراق الماليه //::

تختلف الاوراق الماليه المقيده فى جداول البورصه من حيث نوع تسويتها وذلك:-

1- (T+4) وهى معناه تسويه الورقه الماليه بعد 4 ايام من تاريخ تنفيذ العمليه 

بحيث اذا قام المستثمر بشراء الورقه الماليه يتم خصم مقابل شراء الورقه بعد 4 ايام 

من تاريخ تنفيذ العمليه واضافه الورقه الماليه الى رصيده جهه الحفظ التابع له العميل 

وهذا النوع من التسويه خاص بالاسهم الورقيه الغير مدرجه بنظام الحفظ

ولايجوز للمشترى ان يبيع الورقه الا بعد مرور 4 ايام من تاريخ التنفيذ

2- (T+3) وهى تسويه الورقه الماليه بعد 3 ايام من تاريخ تنفيذ العمليه  

وتعتبر يندرج تحت هذه القائمه معظم الاوراق الماليه المقيده 

وتسمى الاوراق الماليه اوراق غير نشطه 


2- (T+2) وهى تسويه الورقه الماليه بعد 2 ايام من تاريخ تنفيذ العمليه  

وتعتبر يندرج تحت هذه القائمه عدد قليل من الاوراق الماليه

وتسمى الاوراق الماليه اوراق نشطه 


2- (T+0) وهى تسويه الورقه الماليه لحظيا اى فى تاريخ تنفيذ العمليه

بحيث يمكن للمشترى اذا قام بشراء الورقه الماليه ان يبيعها فى نفس الوقت

وبالتالى يتم التسويه النقديه لفرق عمليه البيع والشراء بعد يومين من تاريخ التنفيذ

وهذه المجموعه من الاسهم تتغير باستمرار طبقا لمدى نشاطها واجراءات وقواعد البورصه

ومن اشهرها :

1- المجموعه الماليه هيرمس 

2- العربيه لحليج الاقطان 

3- القاهرة للاسكان والتعمير

4- المتحده للاسكان والتعمير

5- البنك الوطنى للتنميه 

6- الشركه المصريه لخدمات التليفون المحمول - موبينيل

ثانيا : الجهات المشتركه فى نظام المقاصه والتسويه 

1- الشركات المصدره للاوراق الماليه المقيده بالبورصه 

وهى الشركات اللتى لديها اسهم مدرجه بالبورصه ويتم عليها التداول 

حيث يتم حفظ صكوك هذه الشركات بشركه مصر للمقاصه



2- شركات السمسره فى الاوراق الماليه 

تعتبر شركات السمسره الوسيط بين المستثمر وشركه مصر للمقاصه 



3- امناء الحفظ المركزى

وهى الجهه المسئوله عن حفظ الاوراق الماليه للمستثمر 

حيث تقوم بترحيل الاوراق الماليه الى مصر للمقاصه فى حاله البيع 

واستقبال عمليات الشراء فى تاريخ التسويه


4- بنك التسويه والمقاصه 

تلزم شركه مصر للمقاصه شركات السمسره بفتح حساب لها فى احد البنوك الحكوميه 

وهما البنك الاهلى و بنك مصر ويسمى حساب المقاصه والتسويه 

حيث تقوم مصر للمقاصه بخصم قيمه شراء الاوراق الماليه لعملاء شركات السمسره 

واضافه قيمه بيع الاوراق الماليه فى تاريخ التسويه 


ثالثا : الانشطه الرئيسيه لمصر للمقاصه :::


اولا : المقاصه والتسويه الماليه ""

يقصد بها القيام بعمليات المقاصه بين شركات السمسره البائعه والمشتريه 

على العمليات اللتى تتم داخل البورصه 

اهداف نظام المقاصه والتسويه الماليه :

يهدف هذا النظام الى ..

1- سرعه دوران الاوراق الماليه 

2- تقليل المخاطر الناتجه عن تسلم وتسليم الاوراق الماليه بين شركات 

السمسره البائعه والمشتريه 

4- تقليل الفتره الزمنيه اللتى كانت تستغرق لاستخراج شهادات نقل الملكيه


ثانيا : نظام الحفظ المركزى """

المقصود بالحفظ المركزى الوصول الى الحيازه المركزيه للاوراق الماليه وتحويلها من صورتها

الماديه الى قيود دفتريه ليسهل تداولها والتعامل هنا يكون على كميات الاسهم

دون النظر الى فئات الاسهم

اهداف نظام الحفظ المركزى:-

1- تقليل المخاطر التى كانت تحدث اثناء التسويات الماليه من احتمال 

التزوير او تلف الاسهم او الضياع و احتمال سرقتها خصوصا اذا كانت لحاملها

2- السيطره على حركه تداول الاوراق الماليه بالبورصه وضمان سلامه حركه التداول

حيث ان الاوراق المقيده مسجله على قواعد بيانات شركه مصر للمقاصه ولدى امناء الحفظ

3- امكانيه بيع الاوراق الماليه فى تاريخ تسويتها مما يزيد من نشاط سوق المال

4-وجود الضمانات الكافيه للتاكد من سلامه عمليه البيع وذلك بالكشف عن ارصده العملاء 

عن الاوراق الماليه المراد بيعها 

5-عدم طباعه صكوك الاسهم مما يؤدى الى تخفيض التكلفه الخاصه بالطباعه

6- صرف الكوبونات من خلال شركه مصر للمقاصه وبذلك تتحقق السيوله 

7- انشاء قاعده بيانات لجميع الاوراق الماليه اللتى تم قيدها فى نظام الحفظ

ثالثا : تنفيذ العمليات المقرره من قبل الشركات المصدره للاسهم 

تقوم شركه مصر للمقاصه بـ:-

1- توزيع الاسهم المجانيه  2- صرف الكوبونات المستحقه 

3- توزيع الارباح على المساهمين  4- اداره سجلات العملاء 

رابعا: خدمات مصر للمقاصه :::

تقوم مصر للمقاصه بعده خدمات لعده جهات :

بالنسبه للافراد 

حيث تقوم بصرف الكوبونات المستحقه للعملاء  وتوزيع الارباح على المساهمين 

امكانيه اطلاع العميل على كشف حساب اسهم مع امكانيه اخبار العميل بالعمليات 

اللتى قام بتنفيذها

امكانيه عمل ضم اكواد للعملاء وتعديل بيانات للعملاء وذلك عند وجود اكثر

من كود موحد لنفس العميل 

بالنسبه لشركات السمسره 

خصم واضافه فرق عمليات البيع والشراء لنفس الجلسه اليوميه وذلك بعمل 

مقاصه بين شركات السمسره من خلال بنك المقاصه والتسويه 

كما تقوم شركه مصر للمقاصه بدور شركه اداره سجلات بالنسبه لكبار المتعاملين 

كالشركات القابضه وصناديق الاستثمار وبعض من البنوك الاجنبيه وبعض من شركات القطاع العام


تتقاضى شركه مصر للمقاصه 1/8 فى الالف بحد ادنى نصف جنيه ودون حد اقصى 

على كل عمليه تتم على اسهم مقيده بالبورصه 


عمرو امام

----------


## ديدي

موضوع مهم ومجهود رائع ياعمرو
تسلم ايدك
انا معكم اتابع 
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*ياااه
كيف لم أنتبه لوجود هذا الموضوع من قبل
شكرا لك يا عمور على الموضوع 
على فكرة ده تسجيل حضور فقط
ولى عودة لقراءة متأنية للموضوع قريبا إن شاء الله*

----------


## amr emam

> موضوع مهم ومجهود رائع ياعمرو
> تسلم ايدك
> انا معكم اتابع 
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


كل الشكر ليكى يا ديدى لمرورك 

وتابعينا دائما فلازال لدينا المزيد 

تحياتى  :Love:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

> *ياااه
> كيف لم أنتبه لوجود هذا الموضوع من قبل
> شكرا لك يا عمور على الموضوع 
> على فكرة ده تسجيل حضور فقط
> ولى عودة لقراءة متأنية للموضوع قريبا إن شاء الله*



كل الشكر ليك  يا ابو حميد  يا غالى  لمرورك 

وانا فى انتظارك دائما 

تحياتى  :Love:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

فى المره السابقه تعرضنا بالشرح لاحدالاطراف ذات العلاقه 

 بمجال الاوراق الماليه وهى  بورصه الاوراق الماليه 

وفى هذه المره سوف نتعرض بالشرح ل الطرف الثالث 


وهو امناء الحفظ المركزى 


وذلك فى شكل العناصر التاليه :-

1- مفهوم امناء الحفظ  

2- كيفيه التعامل مع امين الحفظ 

3- اهم امناء الحفظ فى مصر

4- وظائف امين الحفظ  

5- اهداف نظام الحفظ المركزى 

اولا :- مفهوم امناء الحفظ 

يقصد بامين الحفظ المركزى  هو  الجهه  المسئوله عن حفظ اسهم  المستثمر  لديها  

حيث تحتفظ  باصول  صكوك  الاسهم لديها  وتقوم بادخالها على نظام الحفظ المركزى  

تحت  رصيد  العميل  .............

وتقوم امناء الحفظ  باستقبال عمليات الشراء من  شركه  مصر للمقاصه  فى تاريخ  تسويتها  

وترحيل عمليات البيع  لشركه مصر للمقاصه  وذلك للعملاء التابعين  لها        .........



ثانيا :- كيفيه التعامل  مع  امين الحفظ  ...

يقوم المستثمر بعد  التعاقد مع شركه  السمسره  بالتعاقد  مع  امين  الحفظ  

وللعميل  كامل  الحريه  فى اختيار امين الحفظ  المراد  التعاقد  معه  

ويمكن  لشركه السمسره التعاقد مع  امين الحفظ  التابعه  له  بناء على تفويض العميل 

وبعد كتابه العقد  واتمام عمليه التعاقد  يقوم  امين الحفظ  بسحب  الكود  الموحد  للمستثمر 

حتى  يظهر على  شاشه  الحفظ  المركزى  تابعا  لامين الحفظ  .............

فى هذه الحاله  يطلب  بعض امناء الحفظ  من  العملاء  تعديل  وتحديث  بياناتهم   على شاشه الحفظ 

او رفع  ايقاف  اذا تاكد  ان الكود  عميل  موقوف  شراء او بيع   

وتقوم شركه السمسره  بعمل اللازم  حيث  تتقدم بطلب  الى اداره الاكواد  بالبورصه  

بتعديل  بيانات العميل  او  رفع ايقافه  مرفق  معه  صوره ضوئيه  لتحقيق  الشخصيه 


واذا تبين  ان للعميل  اكثر من كود موحد  يقوم  امين الحفظ  بضم  اكواد العميل  

حيث  تلغى  جميع الاكواد  ولا يوجد  الا اخر كود له  يتم تحديث بياناته  


ثالثا :- اهم امناء الحفظ  فى مصر .....


1- المجموعه الماليه هيرمس  ( شارع التحرير - الدقى )

2- شركه مصر للاستثمارات الماليه  (66 جامعه الدول العربيه)  

3- البنك العربى الافريقى الدولى ( 7 ش السراى الكبرى - جاردن سيتى ) 

4- بنك مصر ايران ( البرج الادارى - ش مراد الجيزه - امام حديقه الحيوان)

5- بنك الدلتا الدولى ( ميدان التحرير - جاردن سيتى - القاهرة ) 

6 - البنك الوطنى المصرى ( ميدان مصطفى محمود - المهندسين )

7- بنك فيصل الاسلامى  ( شارع 26 يوليو - وسط البلد )

8-  البنك المصرى الامريكى  ( 70 ش الجمهوريه - القاهرة ) 

9- البنك المصرى لتنميه الصادرات  ( ش محى الدين ابو العز - امام نادى الصيد )

10- البنك التجارى الدولى  ( ش محى الدين ابو العز - امام نادى الصيد )

11- بنك مصر - ( مبنى كايرو بلازا - كورنيش النيل - بولاق ابو العلا )

12- البنك الاهلى ( برج البنك الاهلى - كورنيش النيل ) 



رابعا : وظائف امين الحفظ ...........


من  اهم  وظائف امين الحفظ 

1- استقبال  عمليات الشراء للعميل فى تاريخ تسويتها 

2- ترحيل  عمليات البيع  قبل تاريخ التسويه  بيوم  واحد  

3- حجز وترحيل  عمليات التسويه اللحظيه  فى نفس تاريخ التنفيذ  

4- لكى  يتمكن العميل  من بيع  اسهم  له   فمثلا  اذاكان  للعميل  100 سهم  فى شركه س  

فانه  يقوم  بحجز  الكميه  وتجميدها  انتظارا  لعمليه  تنفيذ البيع  وذلك  من خلال  شاشه  الحجز 

وينتظر رد امين الحفظ  التابع له  سواء بقبول  عمليه  الحجز او  الرفض  لعدم كفايه الاسهم  

وبعد  رد امين الحفظ  بالموافقه  يقوم  السمسار التابع للعميل  بعرض  الكميه  على شاشه  التداول  

ولكى  تتم  عمليه  الترحيل  يشترط  فى  بعض امناء الحفظ  بعد  تاريخ التنفيذ  وقبل  تاريخ  التسويه 

ان تقوم  شركه السمسره  بارسال  امر البيع  موقع من العميل  مرفق  صوره ضوئيه  لتحقيق  شخصيه العميل 

وبذلك يقوم امين الحفظ  بترحيل  العمليه  ................


خامسا :- اهداف نظام الحفظ المركزى 


1- تقليل المخاطر التى كانت تحدث اثناء التسويات الماليه من احتمال 

التزوير او تلف الاسهم او الضياع و احتمال سرقتها خصوصا اذا كانت لحاملها

2- السيطره على حركه تداول الاوراق الماليه بالبورصه وضمان سلامه حركه التداول

حيث ان الاوراق المقيده مسجله على قواعد بيانات شركه مصر للمقاصه ولدى امناء الحفظ

3- امكانيه بيع الاوراق الماليه فى تاريخ تسويتها مما يزيد من نشاط سوق المال

4-وجود الضمانات الكافيه للتاكد من سلامه عمليه البيع وذلك بالكشف عن ارصده العملاء 

عن الاوراق الماليه المراد بيعها 

5-عدم طباعه صكوك الاسهم مما يؤدى الى تخفيض التكلفه الخاصه بالطباعه

6- صرف الكوبونات من خلال شركه مصر للمقاصه وبذلك تتحقق السيوله 

7- انشاء قاعده بيانات لجميع الاوراق الماليه اللتى تم قيدها فى نظام الحفظ

وللحديث  بقيه تابعونا   :f2:  

عمرو امام

----------


## amr emam

فى المره السابقه تعرضنا بالشرح لاحدالاطراف ذات العلاقه 

 بمجال الاوراق الماليه وهى  بورصه الاوراق الماليه 

وفى هذه المره سوف نتعرض بالشرح ل الطرف الثالث 


وهو امناء الحفظ المركزى 


وذلك فى شكل العناصر التاليه :-

1- مفهوم امناء الحفظ  

2- كيفيه التعامل مع امين الحفظ 

3- اهم امناء الحفظ فى مصر

4- وظائف امين الحفظ  

5- اهداف نظام الحفظ المركزى 

اولا :- مفهوم امناء الحفظ 

يقصد بامين الحفظ المركزى  هو  الجهه  المسئوله عن حفظ اسهم  المستثمر  لديها  

حيث تحتفظ  باصول  صكوك  الاسهم لديها  وتقوم بادخالها على نظام الحفظ المركزى  

تحت  رصيد  العميل  .............

وتقوم امناء الحفظ  باستقبال عمليات الشراء من  شركه  مصر للمقاصه  فى تاريخ  تسويتها  

وترحيل عمليات البيع  لشركه مصر للمقاصه  وذلك للعملاء التابعين  لها        .........



ثانيا :- كيفيه التعامل  مع  امين الحفظ  ...

يقوم المستثمر بعد  التعاقد مع شركه  السمسره  بالتعاقد  مع  امين  الحفظ  

وللعميل  كامل  الحريه  فى اختيار امين الحفظ  المراد  التعاقد  معه  

ويمكن  لشركه السمسره التعاقد مع  امين الحفظ  التابعه  له  بناء على تفويض العميل 

وبعد كتابه العقد  واتمام عمليه التعاقد  يقوم  امين الحفظ  بسحب  الكود  الموحد  للمستثمر 

حتى  يظهر على  شاشه  الحفظ  المركزى  تابعا  لامين الحفظ  .............

فى هذه الحاله  يطلب  بعض امناء الحفظ  من  العملاء  تعديل  وتحديث  بياناتهم   على شاشه الحفظ 

او رفع  ايقاف  اذا تاكد  ان الكود  عميل  موقوف  شراء او بيع   

وتقوم شركه السمسره  بعمل اللازم  حيث  تتقدم بطلب  الى اداره الاكواد  بالبورصه  

بتعديل  بيانات العميل  او  رفع ايقافه  مرفق  معه  صوره ضوئيه  لتحقيق  الشخصيه 


واذا تبين  ان للعميل  اكثر من كود موحد  يقوم  امين الحفظ  بضم  اكواد العميل  

حيث  تلغى  جميع الاكواد  ولا يوجد  الا اخر كود له  يتم تحديث بياناته  


ثالثا :- اهم امناء الحفظ  فى مصر .....


1- المجموعه الماليه هيرمس  ( شارع التحرير - الدقى )

2- شركه مصر للاستثمارات الماليه  (66 جامعه الدول العربيه)  

3- البنك العربى الافريقى الدولى ( 7 ش السراى الكبرى - جاردن سيتى ) 

4- بنك مصر ايران ( البرج الادارى - ش مراد الجيزه - امام حديقه الحيوان)

5- بنك الدلتا الدولى ( ميدان التحرير - جاردن سيتى - القاهرة ) 

6 - البنك الوطنى المصرى ( ميدان مصطفى محمود - المهندسين )

7- بنك فيصل الاسلامى  ( شارع 26 يوليو - وسط البلد )

8-  البنك المصرى الامريكى  ( 70 ش الجمهوريه - القاهرة ) 

9- البنك المصرى لتنميه الصادرات  ( ش محى الدين ابو العز - امام نادى الصيد )

10- البنك التجارى الدولى  ( ش محى الدين ابو العز - امام نادى الصيد )

11- بنك مصر - ( مبنى كايرو بلازا - كورنيش النيل - بولاق ابو العلا )

12- البنك الاهلى ( برج البنك الاهلى - كورنيش النيل ) 



رابعا : وظائف امين الحفظ ...........


من  اهم  وظائف امين الحفظ 

1- استقبال  عمليات الشراء للعميل فى تاريخ تسويتها 

2- ترحيل  عمليات البيع  قبل تاريخ التسويه  بيوم  واحد  

3- حجز وترحيل  عمليات التسويه اللحظيه  فى نفس تاريخ التنفيذ  

4- لكى  يتمكن العميل  من بيع  اسهم  له   فمثلا  اذاكان  للعميل  100 سهم  فى شركه س  

فانه  يقوم  بحجز  الكميه  وتجميدها  انتظارا  لعمليه  تنفيذ البيع  وذلك  من خلال  شاشه  الحجز 

وينتظر رد امين الحفظ  التابع له  سواء بقبول  عمليه  الحجز او  الرفض  لعدم كفايه الاسهم  

وبعد  رد امين الحفظ  بالموافقه  يقوم  السمسار التابع للعميل  بعرض  الكميه  على شاشه  التداول  

ولكى  تتم  عمليه  الترحيل  يشترط  فى  بعض امناء الحفظ  بعد  تاريخ التنفيذ  وقبل  تاريخ  التسويه 

ان تقوم  شركه السمسره  بارسال  امر البيع  موقع من العميل  مرفق  صوره ضوئيه  لتحقيق  شخصيه العميل 

وبذلك يقوم امين الحفظ  بترحيل  العمليه  ................


خامسا :- اهداف نظام الحفظ المركزى 


1- تقليل المخاطر التى كانت تحدث اثناء التسويات الماليه من احتمال 

التزوير او تلف الاسهم او الضياع و احتمال سرقتها خصوصا اذا كانت لحاملها

2- السيطره على حركه تداول الاوراق الماليه بالبورصه وضمان سلامه حركه التداول

حيث ان الاوراق المقيده مسجله على قواعد بيانات شركه مصر للمقاصه ولدى امناء الحفظ

3- امكانيه بيع الاوراق الماليه فى تاريخ تسويتها مما يزيد من نشاط سوق المال

4-وجود الضمانات الكافيه للتاكد من سلامه عمليه البيع وذلك بالكشف عن ارصده العملاء 

عن الاوراق الماليه المراد بيعها 

5-عدم طباعه صكوك الاسهم مما يؤدى الى تخفيض التكلفه الخاصه بالطباعه

6- صرف الكوبونات من خلال شركه مصر للمقاصه وبذلك تتحقق السيوله 

7- انشاء قاعده بيانات لجميع الاوراق الماليه اللتى تم قيدها فى نظام الحفظ

وللحديث  بقيه تابعونا   :f2:  

عمرو امام

----------


## a7med_191

بحث جيد يا عمرو و انا متابعه كويس و انا منتظره حتى يصل لمرحلة متقدمة 
و يكون مفيد تحديدا فى الازمة الحالية و اللى الكل بيعانى منها

وعندى استفسار لو سمحتلى يا عمرو بصفتك تعمل فى شركة لتداول الوراق المالية و على صلة وثيقة بالسوق و المتعاكلين فيه ايه رأيك فى الخبر اللى نزل اليوم الجمعة 2006 يونيو 16 فى جريدة الاهرام 
و ايه هايكون تأثيره على السوق فى الايام القليله القادمة .

أعلن الدكتور هاني سري الدين رئيس هيئة سوق المال أنه سيتم إنشاء صندوقين للاستثمار طويل الأجل بقيمة إجمالية تتجاوز‏3.5‏ مليار جنيه‏,‏ لدعم سوق المال في أوقات الأزمات‏.‏

وقال رئيس هيئة سوق المال لمندوب الأهرام مصطفي إمام‏:‏ إن الصندوقين سيعملان كصانع سوق لتوفير السيولة والحد من انخفاض أسعار الأسهم‏,‏ وستموله مؤسسات مالية وبنوك عامة وبعض الشركات‏,‏ وسيتم خلال الأسبوع المقبل إصدار الصندوق الأول بقيمة‏1.5‏ مليار جنيه‏.‏

وقد استعادت البورصة المصرية قدرا من خسائرها‏,‏ حيث حققت أمس انتعاشا محدودا عندما ارتفع مؤشر كاس‏10930‏ نقاط أي بنسبة‏2.4%,‏ وكان المؤشر قد انخفض بنسبة‏4.5%‏ أمس الأول‏.‏

مرة تانية شكرا على بحثك الجميل و اللى انا متأكد انه هايكون مفيد للكثيرين 


دعاء فك الكرب
لا اله الا الله الحليم الكريم لا اله الا الله العلى العظيم
لا اله الا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم

----------


## أبو منار

عمرو امام تسلم ايدك على هذا الشرح الوفير

----------


## hamoda eid

::h::  ممممممممممممممممممممممممشكور علي المجهود

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## dr-Amigo

فين يا عمرو الباقي المفيد

----------


## sarah_a92

استاذ عمرو
انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى
انا كنت بادور على معلومات عن الموضوع لكن للاسف لم اجد
الى ان وجدت موضوعكم الرائع
ان ذلك لجدير باجمل احلامى حقا

انا اتمنى ان اتخصص فى هذا المجال
بم تنصحنى؟
هل يكفى كورس 
emoney power
?????

----------

